# 28-inch wheel bikes



## tom (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi, new guy.  I was always interested in older bicycles (pre-1960s).  I grew up riding an English style 3 speed, I still have a similar derailer 5 spd I use for commuting.

Anyway, I just picked up a 1950s (?) CCM one-speed coaster with camelback top tube and 28 inch wheels.  I'm a bigger man, 6 ft 210 lbs, and never felt completely comfortable on the English 26 inch wheels or 700C.  I have a mtb I use in winter, but I'm not crazy about it's handling (I never go off-road).

So now I'm thinking 28 inch wheels are the way to go.  Simple, comfortable, no need for front shocks, suspension seatpost etc.  I like the old Raleighs etc too but they tend to have very slack frame angles, not great for take-off at traffic lights.

coupla questions:

- why are people so interested in balloon-tire bikes? they're heavy and sluggish, is it some kind of Boomer nostalgia thing?
- why did the industry stop making the 28 inch adult style in the 1930s?
- do either the old truss rods or later springer forks actually have any suspension value?
- do double top tubes add stiffness, is that why they were originally used?

cheers


----------



## sam (Nov 7, 2008)

- why are people so interested in balloon-tire bikes? they're heavy and sluggish, is it some kind of Boomer nostalgia thing?
yes
- why did the industry stop making the 28 inch adult style in the 1930s?
they didn't,your CCM 28" wheeled bike is a 700 tire size.
and 28" english size is still made in some countries--but not many
- do either the old truss rods or later springer forks actually have any suspension value?
Some truss rods did add some stiffness to the fork,most springers were for looks ,they did smooth the bumps out and on heavy bikes i guess your not going for speed 
do double top tubes add stiffness, is that why they were originally used?
yes


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 8, 2008)

- why are people so interested in balloon-tire bikes? they're heavy and sluggish, is it some kind of Boomer nostalgia thing?

It not a nostalgia thing for me, its just that they are so damn good looking!Those beautiful fat tires that fill the fender, shiny jewels and reflectors, all the different style tanks and springers, incredible paint schemes, not to mention all the accessories you can add! Speedos, mudflaps, 2 speeds with the cool shifters, propellers with flags, lions and tigers and bears oh my!


----------



## tom (Nov 12, 2008)

Flat Tire said:


> - why are people so interested in balloon-tire bikes? they're heavy and sluggish, is it some kind of Boomer nostalgia thing?
> 
> It not a nostalgia thing for me, its just that they are so damn good looking!Those beautiful fat tires that fill the fender, shiny jewels and reflectors, all the different style tanks and springers, incredible paint schemes, not to mention all the accessories you can add! Speedos, mudflaps, 2 speeds with the cool shifters, propellers with flags, lions and tigers and bears oh my!




That's fine if you want to be a collector.  I'm interested in bikes as practical (and cheap) transportation.  Those old ballooners were/are kids' bikes, too small for me anyway (like most mtbs).

I had another question about pre-war bikes: what about those saddles, the deep recoil springs, do they really function as suspension?  The sprung saddles I've seen are more like the post-war Brooks type, with simple coils half the depth.  Do the old Troxels etc have more travel in their vertical movement?


----------



## mruiz (Nov 13, 2008)

*Have you ever???*

Ride one for your self and find out, balloon bikes are very comfty, when you go over a small rock you don't feel it, like with skiny tires. Yes they are hard going up hill, but thats how you develop musle.
Balloon tires bikes are more for crusing, not racing. And you can put a load on them for sure.
 Mitch


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 13, 2008)

the bikes reflect what was popular and motor bikes are it. companys wanted to survive and that why 28s were out.  i collect 28s are prewar 26s because they are ridable art.


----------



## tom (Nov 14, 2008)

redline1968 said:


> the bikes reflect what was popular and motor bikes are it. companys wanted to survive and that why 28s were out.  i collect 28s are prewar 26s because they are ridable art.




Right, they were designed to be used by adults.  I have a problem with the ballooners because they reinforce the idea that bicycles are children's toys.  

By the 1950s every N American wanted an automobile or two, and the gov't obliged by building highways and shutting down mass transit.  In the '60s we got "muscle" bikes, in the '70s we got 10 spds for racer wannabes, in the '80s we got mountainbikes for off-road wannabes.  Simple reliable roadsters died an unmourned death.  If I walk into most bike stores today I see high-end racing/touring machines or shiny mass-produced crap for kids & weekenders.

Bicycles are an elegant, efficient, clean, healthy way of getting around.  I realize that not everyone can use them as primary transportation, but I can and have been for several years.  I don't have the resources to be a collector of anything.


----------



## James Moyles (Jan 6, 2009)

I like the 28" wheel bikes also. I have collected quite a few of them. One of the main problems are the tires. I heard from an older German rider that not very long ago they were/are making 700C Touring Sewups. What have any of you been using? I would like to be able to ride the bikes,not just look at them. I live in the San Francisco Bay Area,and can't find anyone else that has any of these bikes. The local captain of the Wheelmen doesn't have any info on anyone near me either.   Tel.# 650-366-3629


----------



## sensor (Jan 6, 2009)

harpers machine co. sells real singletube tires,memory lane classics has grey sew-ups and the repop solid tires,coker tires normally has the repop solids also,as does universal tires. i dont know if this is true or not but ive heard tales of the 28x1.5" wheel chair tires working on the old clad wheels......


----------



## sam (Jan 7, 2009)

James, Tufo tires make a 28 and 34mm 700 glue-on tire.They fit the "old"wood rims,Wider is better as the 28mm tire is good only for the old racing rims(28X1),Universal also has an antique type tire for wood rims.


----------



## jdw (Jan 7, 2009)

*what is best?*

*



			"harpers machine co. sells real singletube tires,memory lane classics has grey sew-ups and the repop solid tires,"
		
Click to expand...


*
Funny this should come up, because I'm trying to decide what to get for my Elgin. I want to be able to ride this bike, typically 3-5 miles a night, when the weather is nice. From what I understand, the solid tires are pretty crappy for riding, but are excellent for show...plus I can get red or white to match the bike. OTOH, the grey sewups are supposed to provide a much nicer ride.

Thoughts?


----------



## sensor (Jan 7, 2009)

ive got a set of solids on my elgin and have had no problems with them at all(although they do weigh more than regular tires) and they really arent a bad ride at all(just remember that with real singletubes you probably going to be repairing flats if theyre ridden so its probably save weight but maybe more head aches) but good luck either way


----------



## The Junkologist (Jan 7, 2009)

*What's a sewup tire??*

I am assuming that a sewup tire is one that has a tube in it and the beads are sewn or laced together so the tire can be used on a wooden rim. Am I right? Is this a pain in the a** to do? What do you sew it up with? Been wondering about this for a while.

JDW--
I think when the time comes, I will splurge for the tires from Harper Machine for my bike.


----------



## sensor (Jan 7, 2009)

heres what i found for sew-ups
http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=101
dont know if that answered any questions.....


----------



## jdw (Jan 7, 2009)

> "JDW--
> I think when the time comes, I will splurge for the tires from Harper Machine for my bike."




IIUC, they only have black. I was considering red or white from MLC or Universal.


----------



## The Junkologist (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks, that answered some of my questions.  Now, I am wondering, do the sewup tires come already sewn up? That stitching that was shown was certainly not done by hand.


----------



## sam (Jan 7, 2009)

Tufo makes a red/black glue-on tire.And yes they are already sewed up.Tufo also sells a glue strip which makes glueing the tire to the rim simple.Just remember they are hi-pressure tires and should not be ridden low on air(are stopped hard low on air)---if they slip on the rim they tear the valve out.
Most 700 sew-ups like the ones shown are very narrow tires (23mm)and can not be used on old wood rims ---they would fit the diameter but not cover the rim width.For 28X1&1/2 wood rims you need a 34mm or wider tire.


----------

